# meat thermometer recommendation please



## svanderkolff (Mar 3, 2015)

Howdy, I am new to the forum and am simply a household cook. I love to cook and have made sure to teach my kids how to cook as well. We recently made a pork loin roast that was extremely flavourful but way overcooked. Very dry. This led me to my search for a good meat thermometer. Ideally it will be one I can leave in the roast and program to let me know when the meat hits a certain temperature. Having searched online I have come to the conclusion that every meat thermometer ever made is absolutely perfect and will not only tell you when the meat is cooked but clean up afterwards. SO a little help from those whose expertise is well beyond my own and who actually cook would be extremely welcome.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## oldarpanet (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi.  I am a home cook, too.  

While I have a probe type thermometer (stab the food and cook until it reaches a certain temp) I am not a fan.

I splurged ($99.00 or so) for a Thermapen thermometer.  It's an Instant read thermometer, with a capitol "l".

Three seconds to an accurate temp.  You can temp the surface, a quarter inch in or the center.  It is brilliant!  

You can't really trust a single temp in one spot on a roast.  I know a  professional chef who checks multiple spots, and has his assistant cooks check multiple temps for verification..  That may be extreme for a home cook, but being able to take a few temps quickly is invaluable.  

Amazon is your friend.

Dan


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a electronic one I bought for the grill but can use inside. It has a probe you stick into the meat then plug into a small control panel. It gives you the temp of the meat then you set what temp the alarm sounds when reached. Bunch of beeps keep going off every minute until you turn it off. You also can set count down time and in center grade or Freninhight. I bought ig many years ago so not made anymore but im guessing all pretty good and come wireless. Check amazon or bbq stores. Something else that was cool about this one it has fold down bracket to stand up and 2 magnets to stick to metal something. Cost under $30.


----------



## hamiltonbarnes (Jul 3, 2014)

Get the theropop by thermoworks, same technology of the 100 dollar thermopen but cost 30. Same brand avd same warranty, it just has a 6 second accurate reading instead of 2 seconds


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

A Taylor pocket thermometer


----------



## dagger (Feb 4, 2005)

Check out you tube and see some in action


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thermapen hands down.


----------

